# Phase 2, 1/18-1/22, live from the hutton...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's wet boys. A crisp 68° and 100% humidity. I'm up... still too dark to see, and likely too foggy to shoot evn if it was light... Owls hooting in the distance... I'll update later.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck! Pile em up !


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck and be safe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Knock one down John!


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've got a wet ass already!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kennyw523 said:


> I've got a wet ass already!


Whattaburger tacquitos will do it every time.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

😂😂😂

Had a ufo walk under me before legal shooting light. Couldn't hardly see it. Looked like a big ole mallet head. 

Did I mention it's wet out here!


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm up a tree in Hutton with ya!! Ready for this fog to burn off....


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am up in YR. The mosquitoes are on a rampage.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Y'all get after them. Staying tuned from the office.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha visibility under .25 mile!!! Good luck on it burning off before 9! Maybe they'll come to ya! GOOD LUCK and shoot straight with them 223's!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't no .223 here cuz...

Fog has definitely got worse in the last 20 minutes. Visibility 100-120 yards, MAYBE...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

223 BAR hahaha Hey, as long as they walk under ya son...good to go!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

They movin! Just seen 2 does on the side of hwy 85


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So what's the update. Fog burned off bout an hour ago. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

A few slicks... 6 point got killed.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lunch update... tacos and flan from LaHa...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't understand how anyone can eat that slimy shit.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

what is that? sorry live out in the woods on a farm i am not as cultured as most of you folks ha. but really what is that never seen it. I see it says tacos and flan.....i know what tacos are so assuming it is flan?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Flan with sprinkles?? :blink:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jvalhenson said:


> what is that? sorry live out in the woods on a farm i am not as cultured as most of you folks ha. but really what is that never seen it. I see it says tacos and flan.....i know what tacos are so assuming it is flan?


Yes, that is flan. It's a slimy custard.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Top part looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sprinkles are for winners...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Sprinkles are for winners...


Just like your poster at home...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Sprinkles are for winners...


I didn't know you played the clarinet.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dang.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomorrow might be China buffet day...


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just hope laha doesn't come back to me while I'm up the pine tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Back up... trying a new area... where we wanted to go was wrapped up pretty good. Lots of sign in this spot too though...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

*1-18 live from the hutton...*

Subscribed....hold the sprinkles


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Back up... trying a new area... where we wanted to go was wrapped up pretty good. Lots of sign in this spot too though...


So where did you go. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> So where did you go.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


In the woods, of course....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's the problem. Hunt the roads. But seriously go hunt right behind the check station. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Someone just smoked one where we were planning on hunting this afternoon... lol why would t they


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jvalhenson said:


> what is that? sorry live out in the woods on a farm i am not as cultured as most of you folks ha. but really what is that never seen it. I see it says tacos and flan.....i know what tacos are so assuming it is flan?


SOS, if some of you are old enough but hell, I like SOS.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> SOS, if some of you are old enough but hell, I like SOS.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Shit on a shingle?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I always hear y'all talking about the Hutton. Today I was going west on 90 and saw the sign, never noticed it before. Turned around and pulled in. Saw the check station and a Toyota Tacoma pulled in. I turned around and went on my happy little way. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Shit on a shingle?


Yeppers

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Yeppers
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good stuff.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I always hear y'all talking about the Hutton. Today I was going west on 90 and saw the sign, never noticed it before. Turned around and pulled in. Saw the check station and a Toyota Tacoma pulled in. I turned around and went on my happy little way.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You should a went into the check station. Good people in there. Stop by and hang out with them next time you go by there. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> You should a went into the check station. Good people in there. Stop by and hang out with them next time you go by there.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


I have never seen one open like today. Are they volunteers or FWC?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I relocated today. Great view and no wind.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I have never seen one open like today. Are they volunteers or FWC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They had a small paid staff that works jut the Hutton unit. Had a long talk with them today. The guy in charge has a daughter who's is my nephews 4 th grade teacher. And I did a wedding for his niece in June. We got some good intel this morning.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> They had a small paid staff that works jut the Hutton unit. Had a long talk with them today. The guy in charge has a daughter who's is my nephews 4 th grade teacher. And I did a wedding for his niece in June. We got some good intel this morning.


Yeah, next door neighbor's second cousins mechanic once told me about a great company to buy stock in.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I have never seen one open like today. Are they volunteers or FWC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Fwc employees. Most of the time it is just the guys that work in the unit year round. You can pick their brain and get good info on alot of stuff. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Does snakeman from here still work there? 

I just woke up bout to eat, when I get home---there better be a pic or 2 of bucks!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Does snakeman from here still work there?
> 
> I just woke up bout to eat, when I get home---there better be a pic or 2 of bucks!!!


No he has moved on to other stuff. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Gotta say the December lull has continued on into January where I'm at, O again today, not even a coyote hawl at dark, nothing, ready for a break, something gotta give


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Gotta say the December lull has continued on into January where I'm at, O again today, not even a coyote hawl at dark, nothing, ready for a break, something gotta give
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you, simply amazed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a buck chasing 2 doe at about 5:20... 6 point it looked to be. I yelled and couldn't get him to stop so I fired off 2 shots in his direction. Pretty sure he's getting some cause I don't think I hit em... 125 yards at 5:30 through some thick stuff at a running deer... Story of my life.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I yelled and couldn't get him to stop...


No shit. Imagine you're a deer chasing some ass and there's a human 30 foot up a dang tree waving at you and yelling. You gonna stop?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

At least you didn't take an unethical shot.....bwahahaha:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> No shit. Imagine you're a deer chasing some ass and there's a human 30 foot up a dang tree waving at you and yelling. You gonna stop?


He only needed to get his attention away from the pooty for half a second... it actually works really well. Just not this time.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> At least you didn't take an unethical shot.....bwahahaha:whistling:


Dead is dead... if I was worried about ethics I wouldn't bow hunt.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> He only needed to get his attention away from the pooty for half a second... it actually works really well. Just not this time.


It might have been the tacos and flan smell.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoulda blown your clarinet.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Shoulda blown your clarinet.


Should have borrowed your rape whistle.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ugggggggg, disappointed in all ya'll!!! hahaha off to work I go!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> At least you didn't take an unethical shot.....bwahahaha:whistling:


Yea like a "chest shot"!!!!

Oh dang!! Lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This buck wanted them does bad. Regardless of the missed opportunity, it's still cool to see them chasing.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

ain't no goat meat worth fog, humidity and 80 deg temps....I was sweating just walking from the parking lot to my office. Gets worse for the weekend. Stupid azz weather.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bcbz71 said:


> ain't no goat meat worth fog, humidity and 80 deg temps.....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


>


Nice buck, but still, no.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bcbz71 said:


> Nice buck, but still, no.




Really? Your "T" must be low


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

We back up a tree maybe one of us will put one downseen 6 doe yesterday afternoon and a cowhorn heard a couple shots


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with ya to a point about hunting in this heat.. but I already took off work, and it's the hutton unit during the rut... I'll brave the heat, rain and skeeters for this.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm hunting in this stuff also, been in the stand since before daylight. 

Already saw my regular 4 point feeding around me but nothing else.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've drawn blood about 8 times... on skeeters. That's the only thing moving round here...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on John, you can do it. I am sitting here at the house coughing, hacking and sneezing. Give me a reason to take another shot of NyQuil.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Come on John, you can do it. I am sitting here at the house coughing, hacking and sneezing. Give me a reason to take another shot of NyQuil.


Nyquil... shit. Probably be better off taking a shot of Makers mark...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Make something bleed today!! I don't care if it's a coyote!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Make something bleed today!! I don't care if it's a coyote!!


If a coyote ran out in front of me right now, I'd dump all 5 out of this BAR and throw my rifle from the tree... these skeeters are ruthless.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

A double shot of whisky, a half cup of lemon juice, and sweeten with honey to taste, warm for about 30 seconds in the microwave. This, with a shot of Afrin to open your sinuses, then enjoy your nap.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Quit hanging out at strip bars and you won't get the funk to begin with.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Quit hanging out at strip bars and you won't get the funk to begin with.


Hell I haven't been in one of those shit holes in years. I mean with porn hub, why bother?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think the deer hunting gods are punishing me for passing up too many does this season. 

I have a 5 point running around my place I originally said I wouldn't shoot. However, I'm not so sure now.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I think the deer hunting gods are punishing me for passing up too many does this season.
> 
> I have a 5 point running around my place I originally said I wouldn't shoot. However, I'm not so sure now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Let a 5 point walk by me...

I'm down. 0 for me. Kenny saw a spike.

What's for lunch?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Reckon the rain will hold off hot an afternoon hunt?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Reckon the rain will hold off hot an afternoon hunt?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Looks that way... we're parked. Quick nap and gonna walk in around 1:45.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Looks that way... we're parked. Quick nap and gonna walk in around 1:45.


Nap??? Rookie


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Nap??? Rookie


Not killing deer is exhausting...

Wind is blowing about 15 now.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It's sprinkling a little in Baker. Not enough to cancel a hunt yet.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Rain should hold off til well after dark.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It sure is windy...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea, I backed out of going.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Rained for about 30 seconds at 3pm. Saw a doe about 3:25... wind has backed off considerably.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Weather is nice in town. Little wind. Nothing like earlier. Might move before the rain. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Weather is nice in town. Little wind. Nothing like earlier. Might move before the rain.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Banking on it... looks like tomorrow morning may be huntable... afternoon looks wet.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Raining like hell in the 'sipp, should be done by 8.....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

C'mon boys, this may be the slowest year ever on this forum.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walking out... f$*&! These stupid things.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty crappy weather...Sucks but can't kill em from the bed or couch...I know...Where ya think I have been all day...At least my beer has gone down good.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

John B. said:


> Walking out... f$*&! These stupid things.




I been sayin that for a month now..but I keep going back for more punishment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Unless something changes fast, this will go down as the worst season I can remember.

First no rain for the green fields, crappy weather and no deer moving.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Heck, I have not even seen a single buck all season in my sits!!!! To date, this IS my worst season EVER since I began hunting!

I killed a doe during archery and I killed a doe on opening weekend of gun Thanksgiving weekend! And that is it. I have seen does in BW and my lease has been nothing but nocturnal deer! I've killed a hog on my lease and that's all.

I am almost ready for it to be over so I can reset for next year!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> Heck, I have not even seen a single buck all season in my sits!!!! To date, this IS my worst season EVER since I began hunting!
> 
> I killed a doe during archery and I killed a doe on opening weekend of gun Thanksgiving weekend! And that is it. I have seen does in BW and my lease has been nothing but nocturnal deer! I've killed a hog on my lease and that's all.
> 
> I am almost ready for it to be over so I can reset for next year!




Agreed....I hunted Illinois from October 30 to November 20 and only shot a doe. Hunted our club since thanksgiving and shot 2 does, only buck I've seen has been a spike, now I'm not even seeing deer, period. This has been my worst season to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

It's all Espo's fault. Stupid contest!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^^ I'm glad somebody else was thinking it too, hahahahahah. That's good stuff right there. Hahahahahah


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad I didn't miss anything!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hyco said:


> It's all Espo's fault. Stupid contest!


Yeah, it is all his fault.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Where he been hiding anyway. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> Where he been hiding anyway.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Looks like he's been polishing his wood.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

He has a few monster orders to fill for some big clients. Got a feeling he is busting them out while its hot and hunting conditions suck!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

3 days before and after January 28 will be the days to
Hunt....black moon. Always kicks the rut off or at least puts bucks on their feet


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They are starting to get right... if possible, I'd hunt hard starting monday.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

John B. said:


> They are starting to get right... if possible, I'd hunt hard starting monday.


From my experience:

Pre-rut=moon overhead (or full moon which we have had the past few days)

Full rut=black moon (or moon under foot which will be Jan 28)


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> 3 days before and after January 28 will be the days to
> Hunt....black moon. Always kicks the rut off or at least puts bucks on their feet


Some of you may recall this one I killed last year in Okaloosa County.

January 30, 2016, approximately 1000, chasing a doe and grunting like crazy.

January 30 and 31 have always been good to me hunting Okaloosa County.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

This weekend gonna be a washout over here in PC, but next Tuesday morning looks great. Might have to tell the Navy to handle it without me that day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

"There's a fine line between dedication and stupidity when it comes to deer hunting in Florida"

Heading that way...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That was a long 1200 yards... just got settled.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sweat my ass off walking in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought about getting up and going this morning but I just couldn't talk myself into it. This weather is just unbelievable for the end of January. Good luck guys hopefully you can get a good one on the ground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got the human kids on the bus, and dropped off a couple more in the pool. Seein anything John?


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I talked myself into it hoping they would move after the rain last night so far that theory is shot. I would consider it a success if I even saw a doe. Don't want to admit the last time I saw a deer while sitting in a tree. However right now the weather outlook for next weekend is looking pretty nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenny has seen a cowhorn and I had a pig in the thickest shit in God's green earth... no shot.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pullin for y'all. Make it happen chickenbone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Donuts, and I didn't get a heads up??? I thought we were tight?:whistling:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

2 does just cruised through at 100 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Get 'em boys. New president today. 'Merica


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bucks are cruisin.... we've seen 4... nothing worth shooting.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

John B. said:


> Bucks are cruisin.... we've seen 4... nothing worth shooting.


Hang in there John! #5 will be a bigun !


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

C'mon guys I need to see some bloody bucks today. Make me regret my decision not to go this morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a few does earlier this am. About to climb down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Bucks are cruisin.... we've seen 4... nothing worth shooting.


Your welcome, had I gone this morning they wouldn't have move.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Donuts, and I didn't get a heads up??? I thought we were tight?:whistling:


I thought you only believed in Krispy Kreme 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I thought you only believed in Krispy Kreme
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12




Yeah Jason, you better be careful seeing as how your sponsored by Krispy Kreme. They see you talking about someone else's doughnuts on a public forum you might catch a fine!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Talked to a couple buddies hunting our club this morning. They sat til 11 and saw nada. This weather is ridiculous!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Raining good in Milton. Hold on tight. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Raining at whiting, get ready


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Update us dammit 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm entirely too high in this tree...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> I'm entirely too high in this tree...


Well climb down some duh

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't see if I go lower... that yeller grass is about 7 feet tall. Wayyyy over my head.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Can't see if I go lower... that yeller grass is about 7 feet tall. Wayyyy over my head.


Mosquitos suck in that grass. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Some decent buck sign in here...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's where try'n scratches his back 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Heavy rain in town now. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I'm about to get wet I believe


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Pouring rain. Now. Heavy for 5 minutes. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I thought you only believed in Krispy Kreme
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Milton Bakery in a pinch though :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Yeah Jason, you better be careful seeing as how your sponsored by Krispy Kreme. They see you talking about someone else's doughnuts on a public forum you might catch a fine!


They know they're family....hahahah


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> 2 does just cruised through at 100 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll keep a doe hole a secret and you can take Logan to blow his tag now that I'm on weekends!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That was moist.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll tell you what it ain't for lack of effort...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Did yall see anything and did anybody kill 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Did yall see anything and did anybody kill
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Slick heads, we heard several shots but nobody checked anything out


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Bunch of non deer killers......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Bunch of non deer killers......


Worst ever.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread is shaping up to epic...ly boring!!! Like watching one of my own hunting threads


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Man you ain't lying... there have been 4 bucks killed in there this phase... been really slow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Been slow or they drew a bunch of shitty hunters......


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Lmfao^^^^^


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Been slow or they drew a bunch of shitty hunters......


Participation trophy year.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Participation trophy year.


Let's just hope these bitches don't start rioting...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Participation trophy year.


It'll look good next to mine from last year...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Now...That's funny...Starting to wonder...Is JohnB and sureicanfish the same person diff screen names???


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Noooo, I'm way prettier


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you are taller too...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

cant believe I read all these pages and I've seen more food pics then horns! This should probably be moved to recipe section mods! Hahah


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

There are some nice horns on the ML field trial hunt thread from yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Back at it... took the morning off to dry everything out and disassemble my rifle and give it a good cleaning. Only 5 people in here today. We drove the big loop on the south side looking for tracks since the rain. Only found 2 sets, so we'll see what happens. Should move good I would think. We're up somewhere completely different than what we've been hunting.


----------

